# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2020)

*In as much detail as you can, Describe your dream shop.*







**

***Rules***
*There is no minimum post requirement,*
*primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*I miss Kevin.*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2020)

Hmm, my dream shop would be a free standing building with lots of windows for natural light. And it would be big enough to have machines set up permanently and not have to be on wheels.it would be heated and cooled and have a bathroom. 
But for now I'm quite happy with the basement shop I have.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> a free standing building with lots of windows



I like that....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 26, 2020)

Norm Abram’s shop (and everything in it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2020)

always could be bigger- but I have found bigger equates exponentially Into one helluva lot bigger mess.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Norm Abram’s shop (and everything in it).



Norm is alright but he was just one big advertisement for every crap gadget they ever made. only place I would ever use a biscuit jonter is on cabinet face frames. He seemed to love that tool- at least in few shows I watched. JMO of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2020)

I would want a bigger freestanding building with as much natural lighting as possible. Like Mike though, bigger building would mean a bigger mess for me. I would have a much better wood storage system, don't know what that would be but better than the overstuffed racks, piles, and LFRB boxes I have now. Of course I would have more tools!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2020)

I have quite a bit of natural light- at this latitude, in winter, it does very little. I have Led over each tool- looks sorta funky but very effective. DC ductwork makes for great spot to hang them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Freestanding, 1,000 square feet, with bathroom, and climate controlled. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2020)

It would be free standing, maybe a gambrel roof.
On the sides would be large windows with contrasting trim. Board and batten siding, sealed with penofin. On the side facing me would be a large entrance door. Facing the driveway, a very large door on barn like rollers.
Heat and bathroom with a shower. Bathroom would have Corian countertop, shower will be tiled. 
Ceiling fans, and wood stove to save on heating oil.
Outlets every 4 feet, 240 outlets every 10 feet.
10 foot high ceilings, cement floor with wide board floors. 
Steel roof, probably red or green.
Upstairs storage 
Insulated for winter. All windows allow cross ventilation during summer.
Area specific for car/equipment repairs and metal work. floor drains in car area 
Walls painted with cream colored eggshell, ceilings off white.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 178235



Well they say a picture is worth a 1000 words. Thanks Lou for saving me a bunch of typing. Although my floor would never be that clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 26, 2020)

Although My 26x42 quonset building isn't near finished, I've already decided that I need another shop.
Right now the plan is to pretty much split the shop in half with a wall to separate the wood shop and the metal and auto part of the deal.
In the wood shop I plan to build a soundproof room for the cnc router with a large window so I can keep an eye on things in there while working elsewhere.
I want another room for the laser engraver, it's computer and any and all things related to it, so it's at least all in one spot.
For the wood shop end of the building I'm planning on overhead storage. It will only be able to be 4-5', but it should help out. 
In the metal side of the shop I'll have all of my mechanics tools, torches, welders, plasma set-up, etc.
I've started gathering the metal, rails, bearings and whatnot for a plasma table that I'm going to build, so it will have it's own spot with tin walls for fire protection.
I plan to build a room outside of the shop to house a BIG compressor and dust collection unit.
Let's see how much of all this changes as time goes by.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 26, 2020)

Maybe just something a little bigger than the 200 sq. ft. dungeon that's in my basement I'm using as a "shop" now.
I might not be using it much longer anyhow, given the way things are going.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2020)

Reminds me of this:



 

I've got a real answer and will type it out later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 26, 2020)

Like @justallan , shop needs to be split. I pretend to be a shade tree mechanic so definitely need to separate. I don’t mind the tools being on wheels, but would like the size of a 2 car garage dedicated to wood. Nice apron in front of the garage so tools could be rolled out and used on nice days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 26, 2020)

Timber framed shop two stories high. On one end will be enclosed office with large window. Office will include bathroom with shower as well as a couch. High speed internet with media center and speakers throughout. Area above office will be storage and have a freight elevator to haul wood up and down.

Shop will have in floor heating and wood flooring on top of the concrete. Air conditioned as well for the really hot days. Windows on three sides (for cross breezes and light) and sky lights. If it can be done with enough lumens, would prefer high-bay lighting for shop so don't have lights hanging over all the machines. Air compressor and dust equipment will be housed outside shop and be sound isolated. Clean room for finishing will also be included. Metal roofing, and the shop will have covered porch on three sides. 

Three phase power in the shop, cause there are some really great old machines I'd like to have. Three phase already runs by the house, just need to bring it in to the shop. 

Metal shop and garage/ mechanic shop will be housed in separate, but adjacent building joined by covered breezeway.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2020)

Dream shop? Large timber framed building. Lots of natural light. Climate controlled. 3 main spaces - 1 for woodworking, 1 for metal working, 1 for wood storage, dust collector, air compressor, automotive work, storage, etc. Bathroom w/ shower would be nice. As well as a clean room for finishing. And an office/lounge/man cave space. Machines - mainly vintage, American made.

More realistic dream? Someday I'd love to have something along the lines of a 25' x 30' space, give or take, that is fully insulated and climate controlled that I can dedicate to setting up shop however I want.

For now I'm really happy to be setting up shop in a two car garage space. It will be much better than the one car garage, plus some overflow in the basement, that I had before.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 26, 2020)

Hmmm. My dream shop would be something that’s not in my basement right below all the bedrooms in the house, so I could work at night lol. I’d like to have all my machines in permanent spots and have room for everything id want. A spot for lumber, a small kiln, a bathroom/shower, a refrigerator, a small separate room for finishing where there would be no dust or floating particles, a small show room, man cave with vintage pinball machines, and proper dust collection. But that’s a mega dream lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 27, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Freestanding, 1,000 square feet, with bathroom, and climate controlled. Chuck



Well if dreaming, why not have a 1,000 sq.ft. bathroom with 24/7 cleaning staff...?...You know with a big shower that you could drive a skidsteer in to pressure wash burls and stumps and so forth.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 27, 2020)

Brink said:


> It would be free standing, maybe a gambrel roof.
> On the sides would be large windows with contrasting trim. Board and batten siding, sealed with penofin. On the side facing me would be a large entrance door. Facing the driveway, a very large door on barn like rollers.
> Heat and bathroom with a shower. Bathroom would have Corian countertop, shower will be tiled.
> Ceiling fans, and wood stove to save on heating oil.
> ...



I like the Gambrel roof. It would be neat to be similar to a barn. Have the one short side ground level with an insulated overhead door and the other buried so you could drive in the top of the building with a set of forks for stalking lumber and parking the portable mill, SUV, snow blower, lawn mower and a few dozen other things. Of coarse, both steps and utility elevator from shop to storage. A few large windows for light and window shopping. Field and pond in one view, woods and saphouse in the other. And them those other things you said too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kweinert (Jan 28, 2020)

I would like to have a shop like this:







One side with sliding doors that the bandsaw mill will sit behind, I'd also like to fit in a solar kiln. I'd need a small office and bathroom on one side and a separate room/partition for dust collection and air compressor for noise reduction.

I've thought of being able to run electric and dust collection under the floor just to keep them out of sight. Obvious you'd need some cleanout access to the dust collection, but that's a detail to be worked out.

Having the machines in a fixed position with room between them to work and some storage for wood that's better than what I have now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 28, 2020)

A roof that doesn't leak insulated walls , Windows that function, doors that don't rub the floor and seal nicely in the casing. Permanent dust collection, electrical outlets located so I don't have to use extension cords.
Hearing and cooling and a bathroom with running water .
All of the above attached to a building that is large enough to put the mill inside and use it there with lumber storage and a kiln.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

This....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 29, 2020)

@TXMoon , sorry we made you just throw something together without thinking about it. Are these plans copyrighted??????????????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 29, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @TXMoon , sorry we made you just throw something together without thinking about it. Are these plans copyrighted??????????????????


 No problem and they are not. But lifetime access to the shop and equipment would be acceptable compensation for their use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2020)

A shop that had a pizza buffet and cheeseburger grill

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 30, 2020)

One that’s clean,organized and setup in a way that everything is ready to be used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Otterhound (Feb 4, 2020)

Organized . Currently , I am using a 50'x25' area . Plenty of windows . The recent installation of 2 kiln chambers has taken up some serious space . Guess I'll be needing to expand into the adjoining area that is about 20'x25' . This will include the bathroom area that is unheated at this time . Of course , the water is turned off . I will be retaining all of my indoor air drying areas . That is all . Yes , because of what a mess it currently is , I am not posting any pictures . You are all welcome to stop by and have a look .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 4, 2020)

self cleaning shop!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

